# What is the best method?



## fel49 (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi people i am new in this community .My name is f?lix i am 21 years old i am french boy and i suffer of depersonalisation.During my childhood and teenage everything was ok friends hobbies schools.I have passed my literature baccalaureat with succes in june 2006.In september 2007 to September 2008 i have passed test to be policeman.In december 2007 i enter in police school and all my problems came.In school i stress a lot because of hierarchy of police grade i stress morning to midnight it was strict and i am sensible and nature anxiety.The symtom of Depersonalization appear when i did panics attacks stress many time palpitations diharrea ...It was so horrible.I finished school Mars 2008 and i came to my police departement and the symptome continued with stress people gun hierarchy.. policeman is not a easy job and i worked week end with irregulars horairs HIERARCHY treated you like a child i didnt see my friends and i do a depression
I have passed many tets.
prize blood AIDS anemia multiple scelrosi neurologist cardiologist irm : OK no anomaly
Kinesiology reiki acupunctur sophrolgy : no effect
My psychiatr prescribed me IRSS antidepressor but i never take them

I know the cause of my depersonalization bu i stoped policeman job since december 2009 and i have forever my deperzonalisation and i dont know why?
i think i have a big anxiety during 1 years so it will be long to stop DP
I have see on ebook the best method to stop DP is to forget him to see friends dont think of DP to live the life
I will trie maybe EMDR neurofeedback and behavior therapy what do you think of them?

Thats my story and i will be very happy if you have some advices how to stop this symptom because its is very difficult to live with that.
Thanks a lot sorry for my bad english


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Salut Felix! Ca va? Pardonnez mon mauvais francais. Il n'y a aucun remede miracle pour le depersonalization. Avez-vous vu un psychiatre?

Edit: Guess I should've read your post better. I see you have seen a psychiatrist. SSRI's do not help very well with depersonalization. You would have better luck with clonazepam or possibly lamotrigine. I don't know what they are marketed as in France.

And bienvenue to the forum. lol


----------



## fel49 (Jan 28, 2009)

yes i have take prozac a anxiolytic but no effect too. i have see somes french topics and ebook english that advices to stop DP are:

-forget DP deal at 100% stop negativ thinks play have a passion
-stop smoking cigareth or majirunan( i sugger i have never take him)
-limited alcoolh cola sugar 
-have a great alimentation, viatmins...
-see friends girlfriends
- make sport soccer....


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

fel49 said:


> yes i have take prozac a anxiolytic but no effect too. i have see somes french topics and ebook english that advices to stop DP are:
> 
> -forget DP deal at 100% stop negativ thinks play have a passion
> -stop smoking cigareth or majirunan( i sugger i have never take him)
> ...


This is good advice. Are you in therapy? Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (therapie comportementale cognitive...sorry my french is horrible but I just want to make sure you understand) is said to be helpful. It teaches you how to deal with those negative thoughts.
Vous jouez football? Ou vous jouez tous instruments?


----------



## fel49 (Jan 28, 2009)

no i dont do a therapy maybe i will do that . yes i play football and i play a instrument guitar with the calling songs and their famous song "wherever you will go". I must go to work thanks for you answer.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

De rien. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## fel49 (Jan 28, 2009)

thanks invisible yes i hope i feel better and its my birthday today i feel better i have receive many message for my friends on facebook im a 22 years old i am old lol i hope you feel better too


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Bon anniversaire, Felix!! J'ai 21 ans le 31 Mars. I'm glad you feel better.


----------



## Alter (Jan 26, 2009)

all i read was the title so im going with what i believe must be the best answer
the pull-out method


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Alter said:


> all i read was the title so im going with what i believe must be the best answer
> the pull-out method


 :shock: :lol: LOL!


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Alter said:


> all i read was the title so im going with what i believe must be the best answer
> the pull-out method


lmao


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Alter said:


> all i read was the title so im going with what i believe must be the best answer
> the pull-out method


Im Conjurus and I support this message.


----------

